# Watching a bald eagle hatch in Florida, live Cam



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

southwest florida eagle cam live – Southwest Florida Eagle Cam







dickpritchettrealestate.com





At 17.01 you can watch the first chick being fed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If all else fails, read the instructions! I was waiting to see the feeding before I realised it was livecam footage 🤷


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The second egg hatched at 7.26am Florida time.
I have put Live Cam in the title Jean.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish I could see the second baby being fed as much as the first. Parent bird has tried feeding it with fish and I don´t think it like fish.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I find that quite distressing to watch Jan, when the chicks are being fed (or not, in the case of the 2nd chick). It's definitely the law of the jungle as the 1st chick attacks its sibling to prevent it getting food. But I think I expected the parent to be more aware and make more of an effort to feed the 2nd. Whereas it seems to be happy to concentrate on the 1st chick who's had more practice and is therefore easier to feed. There's plenty of food for both but the parent isn't making the effort to feed both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems it's not unusual for them to fight, but that little might doesn´t seem to have any energy.

THESE ARE NOT OUR CHICKS


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the 1 on the right is the 1 that was taking a beating yesterday n being very submissive (and getting very little food) so it's good to see it has some fight in it. The 1 on the left tho seems to be damaged on the breast? Poor wee things, what a start to life!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I think the 1 on the right is the 1 that was taking a beating yesterday n being very submissive (and getting very little food) so it's good to see it has some fight in it. The 1 on the left tho seems to be damaged on the breast? Poor wee things, what a start to life!


The ones just above are not ours if that's what you are looking at Jean, ours are still asleep at the moment 
watch


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ahhh!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have joined in the chat and have learnt the bashing of the youngest is called bonking 😁 and it is normal and even though the younger isn´t getting as much food at the moment he will soon catch up later. He had a couple of good meals this morning, not as much as the bully, but enough for him/her.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I watched a little a few minutes ago - the bullied one didn't seem to be moving at all. But maybe he's fed well n having a siesta 🤞


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He brought in a rabbit at 9.31 this morning














Florida time


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I find it quite stressful watching when she's feeding. The poor bullied one got very little last time I saw them feed (still on fish) and Mum seems to not see him. Tho she sees any speck the other drops in the nest and can pick it up so I reckon it's wilful ignoring. Maybe they've learned in the past to put all their eggs in 1 basket so to speak to maximise the possibility of success.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have seen her feed both one for you one for him or her, they say we mustn´t worry about it, in a few days they'll be pals, I´m not sure if they actually see plainly I reckon they have blurred vision


On the iPad and computer I can wind back and yesterday afternoon at 16.53 Florida time is a good time to watch because both parents are on the nest, she is feeding the babies and he feeds her, really lovely to watch.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did see that Jan (tho whether it was the same time slot or not I don't know) but she wasn't sharing much with the wee one 😢


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t know which one is the wee one anymore Jean, just been watching and they both seem to be getting a good share, they're both getting stronger, I love watching them keep balance. the little wings look like arms.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw a bit just before 8am Florida time and they were both being fed thank goodness. The bully still got the lion's share but the other at least got a few bites. I'm a happier bunny now!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks as if all that food is going into the feet first, 🦶
The younger one can be identified by the twig on the back of it´s head and he's been having a fight with the surrounding hey this afternoon..


----------

